# 1969 jd 140



## shooter1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have a 1969 model 140 w/Kohler 321 engine. It has a 4 bolt PTO clutch. When looking for a replacement all I could find were 3 bolt. Am I looking at the right thing? Seems the 4 bolt is non existent. Does anyone have the correct part number for a 4 bolt? Will any other clutch work? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jim! Not sure on this one but we have some hard core knowledgable guys on here that will be able to help you.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd like to know the answer to that question also


----------

